# simple method to thicken the grip



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

64/5000

I use the elastic band, the result is a comfortable and aesthetic.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good idea


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That works !


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

What does it say?


----------



## kooniu (Jul 14, 2011)

''singing out loud''


----------

